

It's easy to get more free disk space on iPhone/iPad - nimz
http://www.imobie.com/phoneclean/

======
JRutherford
I'm skeptical.

~~~
jrjarrett
Me too. Given how iOS apps are sandboxed from each other, I don't see how an
app can get rid of anything in any other apps' directory.

